# Almost there!



## anna38 (May 21, 2009)

That color is beautiful! What is its exact name?


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

It is a custom color I created from the picture I use as my Avatar. If you have a Sherwin Williams near you I can get the code. My wife and I want a tropical/island feel for kitchen. Floor is bamboo and is also color of a sandy beach.

House Project


----------

